# Canada Moose Hunting ?



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Does anyone know if it is possible to hunt in Canada say in SASK or MANITOBA with out using a guide say you go to someones land and hunt there like you would here in the states for deer or what have you. There are a bunch of us that would like to go moose hunting next year up there and we do not wish to use a guide if we do not have too. But after having spent a lot of time on the net and looking all I find are guides and no information available about just purchasing your tag and doing it yourself. Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks JD


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I am not sure about Manitoba but in Sask. non-residents must use a guide for moose hunting.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Same in Manitoba.
Now you may be able to swing a deal with an outfitter who has licences where you use his facilities and do most of your hunting in a "self-guided" manner.

I would call/e-mail both provinces' moose biologists to find out where in each province the numbers are the best and start there with your outfitter enquiries.

Canuck


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Do either of you have any friends that are guides or biologists that are friends? Someone's to start? So far I do not like what I have been seeing on the net as far as pricing is concerned no one in the group is looking to spend $5000-$10,000 to go out and shoot a moose. If anyone has any suggestions on way to decrease the cost I would appreciate any advice you all might have. Otherwise I think that this trip may be aborted.

Thanks JD


----------

